# Haunted house as defined by...



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Elderly citizens telling you not to buy it because "It's HAUNTED!"

It has a huge wine cellar below the level of the basement.
It had been vacant for two years
It had been condemned.
It had big holes straight through the roof.
it had maybe a dozen broken windows
the house was full of worthless junk and junk appliances
Former tennants began telling my about their personal Spooky experiences in this house.
I found out my Grt.Grandfather had been a Bartender here 95 yrs ago. for 7 to 8 yrs.
The builder/owner died here 1880s?
A strange man calling himself a"Warloch-Psychic told me there are 3 bodies behind the wine cellar walls
He happened to be right about many other things that he should not have been able to know. He told me I had been given "The Kiss of Death" when 4 kisses went across my forehead as i was waking up in a recliner chair. One or two days later I was ran over by a semi going 75-80MPH!
I wasn't moving,I walked away with just a cut lip,laughing. but i haven't been able to stop laughing since!
I can distract myself from laughing if I am doing work on the house.
So far I have painted it, roofed it twice in 28 years, built a very tall bell tower,hand dug a tunnel 129?feet long,made it out of concrete. built numerous secret doors and hidden passageways,
welded together steel items .like my Coffin-tank V-12 flathead engine powered. 
My chainsaw trike featuring a 2-manChainsaw (It came with the handle bars already on it for the 2-man chainsaw) built a couple of Spookmobiles , I drive for parades.
built a backyard maze from 47 steel doors I got for nuthing!
built my own tomb in the back yard using real 1850 bricks for the facade.
built a tunnel with a moving plexiglass floor that seems to dump your Soul straight to Hell.
built a cupola on the roof. welded together a steel Tank in remembrance of "Mister Tuxedo" my spookhouse cat... and ..
I am purposely leaving out the really best, fantastic item,because it always is best if it is a surprise when you see it,(Or it sees YOU! )--The Ravens Grin Inn-Mount Carroll, illinois


----------

